# Exhaust Pipe diameter?



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm thinking about doing a custom cat-back exhaust but i don't know what would be best for my SE-R. I was thinking of buying a universal N1 or N1 style muffler with a 2.5" inlet and run 2.5" piping from the cat. Is this size piping going to rob me of torque? I hear the Greddy's piping is 60mm which is just about 2.5" if not less and Greddy's exhaust by far the best. Anyone know how it'll sound? Ricey? Nice? Maybe you guys can help me out. I got quoted for a 2.5" custom exhaust from the local muffler shop. They said they'll do it for $120 and thats if i bring them my own muffler. Do you guys think thats too much?


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

the best way to go about it would be to get a pre-built system, if you want ease of install but it will be more expensive. i want to get a custom built system, w/ a hand-picked muffler and 2" mandrel-bent piping. if the shop is just going to build your system w/ your muffler, they will probably use crush-bend piping, which cuts down flow @ bends. 2.5" is probably too big, i hear that the b14 greddy @ 60mm is too big, and people prefer the b13 greddy @ 50mm. if you have a aftermarket headers, youd probably want to look into adding a pre-silencer when you get your exhaust, as this will one down the "rice effect"


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

i have an apexi universal n1 turbo (the big version) and it sounds pretty good... if you're thing of any power being robbed, go with 2"... 2.5" is too big... we're actually going to swap out my exhaust with a custom hyper medallion... so yeah, don't go with the 2.5"... it subtract power instead of add... as for the sound from the n1's it's almost like a high-pitched tone... it's not the deep tone that people usually get from aftermarket exhaust systems...


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

tell us how that second exhaust goes. i love the way tanabes look, but all of my friends have greddy or generic on their hondas. i have heard an apexi exhaust on a b16a swapped civic hatchback, it does sound high-pitched and ricey as hell. if i didnt know the guy and know what he was runnin, id think it was a POS


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If you got an SE-R then I would suggest running 2.25" pipe. 2.00" is optimal for a GA16DE, but the SR20DE need a little more breathing room. Dont be concerened about the muffler size. As long as it as the same size as your pipe and not smaller you will be all set. You could have a straight-through 2.25" muffler or a 3.00" muffler and you wouldnt even notice powerwise. Its the pipe diameter that really matters.


----------

